# Scappatelle extraconiugali? «Fanno bene al matrimonio»



## Lettrice (30 Dicembre 2009)

*Scappatelle extraconiugali? «Fanno bene al matrimonio»*

Scappatelle extraconiugali?
«Fanno bene al matrimonio»
«La maggior parte degli uomini non tradisce perché non ama più la propria compagna, anzi è il contrario»



MILANO - Le scappatelle extraconiugali? Un toccasana per il matrimonio. O almeno questo è quanto sostiene Maryse Vaillant, eminente psicologa francese, nel suo libro Les hommes, l'amour, la fidélité (ed. Albin Michel) - conosciuta anche in Italia per il libro del 2006 Come amano le donne (ed. Ponte alle Grazie) - dove riabilita le infedeltà coniugali, definendole il segnale di un «rapporto sano». Basta, quindi, criminalizzare gli uomini – in questo caso francesi, visto che viene citata la statistica secondo la quale il 39% dei transalpini tradirebbe la propria moglie, ma il discorso è comunque generale – per essere dei dongiovanni patentati: un’amante aiuta sempre. Anche la consorte cornificata.
SPAZI - «La maggior parte non è che tradisca perché non ama più la propria compagna», spiega la Vaillant nel libro, «ma, anzi, è il contrario. Semplicemente, questi uomini hanno bisogno di spazio per respirare ed essendo in realtà monogami convinti, per loro l’infedeltà diventa quasi inevitabile. Una volta che le donne francesi accetteranno il fatto che il “patto di fedeltà non è naturale, bensì culturale” e che l’infedeltà è essenziale al “funzionamento psichico” di certi uomini che sono ancora molto innamorati, per loro sarà una conquista liberatoria».

MONOGAMI PATOLOGICI - Una teoria questa della Vaillant, chiosa il quotidiano britannico Daily Telegraph, che la sua connazionale Sylvie Brunel sicuramente non sposerà mai. Non a caso, la signora Brunel è la prima ex moglie di un ministro in carica (Eric Besson) a vuotare il sacco sulle infedeltà del marito e sulla sua fuga con una donna più giovane in un libro, Manuel de guérilla à l'usage des femmes (ed. Grasset) che in poche settimane è diventato un caso non solo in Francia. «La fedeltà non è, per definizione, una prova d’amore», continua la Vaillant, che ha divorziato vent’anni fa ma che da allora sostiene di aver avuto relazioni «stabili e fedeli» – infatti, in molti casi i «monogami patologici» mancano della forza mentale per avere un’amante. Spesso si tratta di uomini che hanno avuto un padre fisicamente o moralmente assente nella loro infanzia e che ne hanno totalmente idealizzato la funzione paterna. Così, mancano di flessibilità e sono prigionieri di un’immagine che non rispecchia la realtà»

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/09_...ti_abc2463a-f531-11de-8621-00144f02aabe.shtml


----------



## laterzaditroppo (30 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scappatelle extraconiugali?
> «Fanno bene al matrimonio»
> «La maggior parte degli uomini non tradisce perché non ama più la propria compagna, anzi è il contrario»
> 
> ...


Che faccia bene al matrimonio credo sia un po' una fesseria.
Se uno non riesce a avere solo una compagna che almeno non lo faccia alle sue spalle, c'è a chi va più che bene l'idea di coppia aperta.


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2009)

può anche succedere questo.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Dicembre 2009)

Anche secondo me... ovviamente le scappatelle devono rimaner segrete:carneval:


----------



## Illuso (30 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scappatelle extraconiugali?
> «Fanno bene al matrimonio»
> «La maggior parte degli uomini non tradisce perché non ama più la propria compagna, anzi è il contrario»
> 
> ...


Finchè una persona è libera dal vincolo matrimoniale faccia un pò ciò che desidera, dall'asceta all' orgia, ma se si sposa deve sapere che ci sono dei vincoli tra i quali la fedeltà, e non è andando a strombazzare in altri cortili che si dimostra quanto si è innamorati della propria compagna/o
Mi sembra più una cosa tipo: "tutti finocchi col c..o degli altri".


----------



## laterzaditroppo (30 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Finchè una persona è libera dal vincolo matrimoniale faccia un pò ciò che desidera, dall'asceta all' orgia, ma se si sposa deve sapere che ci sono dei vincoli tra i quali la fedeltà, e non è andando a strombazzare in altri cortili che si dimostra quanto si è innamorati della propria compagna/o
> Mi sembra più una cosa tipo: "tutti finocchi col c..o degli altri".


Per me non serve per forza il 'contratto' se una persona decide di far coppia seria con qualcuno allora già li sa che deve esser fedele e sincero.


----------



## MK (30 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> Per me non serve per forza il 'contratto' se una persona decide di far coppia seria con qualcuno allora già li sa che deve esser fedele e sincero.


E se è infedele e sincero? Cambia qualcosa?


----------



## laterzaditroppo (30 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> E se è infedele e sincero? Cambia qualcosa?


Per me no, non credo accetterei l'infedeltà.
Quando parlo di sincerità mi aspetto che lui, se non è contento di qualcosa, se ci sono problemi, dubbi, incertezze me lo dica, si parla, si cerca di sistemare il sistemabile, altrimenti mi dirà che non funziona, mi lascia e un secondo dopo può far quel che vuole.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2009)

Nulla di nuovo ...fino a centanni fa lo accettavano tutte le donne... (gli uomini no, però)...


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> Per me non serve per forza il 'contratto' se una persona decide di far coppia seria con qualcuno allora già li sa che deve esser fedele e sincero.


L'articolo mi pare ponga l'accento sul condizionamento culturale rispetto a quello che l'autrice definisce praticamente innaturale, ovvero la fedeltà.

Quello che sostiene è che l'essere infedeli implica una certa "vitalità" in chi lo perpetua, mentre ritiene una sorta di pigrizia la monogamia.

Si può esser poi più o meno d'accordo con ciò, ma ridurre il tutto a "se ci si sposa la fedeltà deve ritenersi compresa a forza nel pacchetto" mi pare riduttivo e non centrante l'argomento citato, pur riconoscendo che nel tentativo di semplificare il concetto, l'articolo riportato, specie nel passaggio logico del perchè farebbe bene al matrimonio, parrebbe saltare qualche passaggio.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2009)

*Ma che palle...*

Ma ancora non vi entra in testa che il matrimonio è diventato così asfissiante, perchè ci si è intestarditi a viverlo a livello di coppia?
Con l'amore di mezzo?
No eh?

Non c'è paragone tra la coppia della mia era e quella di mio nonno.
E ci separano 60 anni.

Voi sapete bene che ai tempi di mio nonno, l'adulterio era un reato.
La donna non poteva avere amanti.

Gli uomini non ne avevano bisogno...anche l'operaio frequentava i bordelli.

Ma mica ste cose si dicevano o si scrivevano.
Era così e basta.

L'uomo alla sera aveva diritto ad uscire a giocare le carte e bere vino.
Perchè era uomo.

E la donna aveva il DOVERE di stare a casa, ad accudire figli e uomo.
La sua felicità era: sono sposata, ho un uomo che mi mantiene.

No eh?
Una volta c'erano i veri valori, ci si amava sul serio...adesso siamo tutti dei dissoluti e dei depravati...vero?

E chi vi dice che noi qua dentro siamo gli unici a discutere di una roba...che per tanti è dato per scontato?

Ehm...sentite...per me ehm...che mia moglie si sia concessa più di una scappatella...ehm...la trovo na cosa normale...ehm...

Ah le nostre donne...sono così: Bibbia sul comodino e completino sadomaso nell'armadio...ok...

Ci mancava la francese che scopre l'acqua calda...complimenti.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche secondo me... ovviamente le scappatelle devono rimaner segrete:carneval:


Eh certo mia cara, ma possono anche essere usate...come un potentissimo afrodisiaco...
Del resto a me di una donna mi interessa che MI AMI, non che mi sia fedele. E se io amo lei, io non sarò mai così stupido da IMPORLE la fedeltà. Lasciamo che queste siano libere scelte. 

Ah ve ne dico un'altra...
Io mi sono accorto che solo le persone represse hanno malizia.
Vedono amanti dappertutto, storie adulterine ovunque...ecc...ecc...
La verità è che queste persone sono così conciate male, che sono schiave della mentalità: ah ci hanno visto bere un caffè assieme? Ergo siamo amanti.


----------



## Mari' (30 Dicembre 2009)

Pinceton, sei felice? ... se non lo sei, cosa ti manca per esserlo?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton, sei felice? ... se non lo sei, cosa ti manca per esserlo?


E difficile che io raggiunga la felicità...perchè quando ho raggiunto A, vedo subito B...in un'ansia di vivere travolgente. Mi sento molto Ulisse.
E sono dicotomico. Una parte di me, pensa che i piaceri dell'amore siano l'unica morfina contro il dolore di esistere.


----------



## Mari' (30 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E difficile che io raggiunga la felicità...perchè quando ho raggiunto A, vedo subito B...in un'ansia di vivere travolgente. Mi sento molto Ulisse.
> E sono dicotomico. Una parte di me, pensa che i piaceri dell'amore siano l'unica morfina contro il dolore di esistere.


... a me sembri perso, con una grossa dose di "insoddisfazione" ... non sai manco tu cosa vuoi, ti auguro di ri-trovarti


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... a me sembri perso, con una grossa dose di "insoddisfazione" ... non sai manco tu cosa vuoi, ti auguro di ri-trovarti


No dai non offendermi così...
Sono solo un uomo sfibrato dai sentimenti. Tutto qua.
Ma l'insoddisfazione è un tratto del mio carattere...lo ammetto.


----------



## Mari' (30 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No dai *non offendermi così...*
> Sono solo un uomo sfibrato dai sentimenti. Tutto qua.
> Ma l'insoddisfazione è un tratto del mio carattere...lo ammetto.



... e dov'e' l'offesa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e dov'e' l'offesa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma...sai quel giochino di parole perso e ritrovato...ma sai...
Bacino cara Marì


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Dicembre 2009)

*qualche progresso no?*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E difficile che io raggiunga la felicità...perchè quando ho raggiunto A, vedo subito B...in un'ansia di vivere travolgente. Mi sento molto Ulisse.
> E sono dicotomico. Una parte di me, pensa che i piaceri dell'amore siano l'unica morfina contro il dolore di esistere.


Continui a destare l'impressione che visto che ti è andata male con la persona verso la quale avevi riposto il tuo amore e ti sei dovuto "accontentare"  di un sodalizio economico/matrimoniale (lo dici sempre tu eh!), ora tendi a denigrare qualunque rapporto che aspiri a mettere sul piatto sentimenti autentici e non "pragmatici"...

Un pò troppo "la volpe e l'ìuva"!??!?!:sonar:


----------



## Iris (31 Dicembre 2009)

Si parte dal presupposto che il matrimonio sia obbligatorio.
Io l'ho sempre considerato una scelta: scelgo di sposarmi e di essere fedele.
Posso pure decidere il contrario.
Considerando i matrimoni che vedo in giro, quelli sfasciati e quelli ancora in piedi per miracolo, tra musi lunghi e rancori, dubito che le corna siano un toccasana familiare.
Ma ognuno ragiona a modo suo: la maggior parte della gente è convinta che il vivere in coppia sia  necessario, pure quando per sopportare la convivenza diventa necessario evadere.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Continui a destare l'impressione che visto che ti è andata male con la persona verso la quale avevi riposto il tuo amore e ti sei dovuto "accontentare" di un sodalizio economico/matrimoniale (lo dici sempre tu eh!), ora tendi a denigrare qualunque rapporto che aspiri a mettere sul piatto sentimenti autentici e non "pragmatici"...
> 
> Un pò troppo "la volpe e l'ìuva"!??!?!:sonar:


Io denigro che?
Fedi, io non insegno la vita agli altri. 
Che facciano tutti come a loro pare.
Dico solo la mia opinione e parlo delle mie vicende.

Certo che mi sono accontentato, in quel momento e in quella situazione lei era acconcia alla bisogna.

Sentimenti pragmatici tengono su la baracca...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Si parte dal presupposto che il matrimonio sia obbligatorio.
> Io l'ho sempre considerato una scelta: scelgo di sposarmi e di essere fedele.
> Posso pure decidere il contrario.
> Considerando i matrimoni che vedo in giro, quelli sfasciati e quelli ancora in piedi per miracolo, tra musi lunghi e rancori, dubito che le corna siano un toccasana familiare.
> Ma ognuno ragiona a modo suo: la maggior parte della gente è convinta che il vivere in coppia sia necessario, pure quando per sopportare la convivenza diventa necessario evadere.


Beh se non sei sposata che scappatelle sono?
Guarda eh? Che la mia mamma oca, che mi ha dato l'imprinting, ogni volta che s'incrappicciava di uno, lasciavo il moroso, si faceva la sua storietta, poi tornava con lui. Poi se l'è sposato. E non dimenticherò quel giorno...pianse come una fontana. E io mi dicevo: " Ma cosa sta a piangere dove le altre ridono? Mah!"...ovvio poi si separò incappricciandosi della peggiore persona che le poteva capitare. Mah.

La scelta delle donne è così: Scelgo di appartenere ad un uomo. E ti senti rassicurata dal fatto che lui apprezza questa appartenenza al punto che ti chiede di sposarti. E ti dici: " é fatta!".

Iris non è che diventa necessario, è solo piacevole...ha il sapore sai, dell'agognata settimana di ferie...tutto qui.

Le scappatelle sono toccasana se avvengono dentro un uomo e una donna legati da una complicità micidiale. 
Sono deleterie...e voi lo confermate...quando il tradimento è l'estrema ratio, è lo sfogo finale di una montagna di cose negative. Quando esso è rivalsa o ripicca. Quando è una bastardata che fai pensando di far del male all'altro.

La scappatella dà un brivido, proprio perchè è trasgressione, proprio perchè diventa un segreto da non condividere con nessuno, se non con chi ha partecipato.

Posso garantirti che al rientro da una scappatella sono focosissimo con mia moglie. E finchè la bacio, dentro di me...mi dico..." Eheheheeheh...se sapesse...dove sono stato e con chi!"....ma il bello della faccenda è che senti che lei non ne parla, non te lo dà a vedere, ma ti lascia dentro una certa sensazione che suona così! " Si si hai fatto la tua marachella eh bambino? La mamma è buona e ha fatto finta di non vedere!".

Che sia ingenua o stupida è l'ultima cosa che penso di mia moglie.

Infine Iris, devi fare i conti con te stessa.
Per te essere fedele è stato un sacrificio o una cosa naturale?
Anche per le donne ci sono donne e donne.
Alcune sono torri inespugnabili...altre sono così..." Ehi stupido pinciotto...non occorre che metti la scala e sali dalla finestra...brutto stupido...non vedi che ti ho lasciato la porta socchiusa...il solito stupido uomo che non capisce una tega...gliela offri e lui non se ne accorge...ma cosa dovremo fare con sto qua...che cosa...!"

Auguriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Anna A (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh se non sei sposata che scappatelle sono?
> Guarda eh? Che la mia mamma oca, che mi ha dato l'imprinting, ogni volta che s'incrappicciava di uno, lasciavo il moroso, si faceva la sua storietta, poi tornava con lui. Poi se l'è sposato. E non dimenticherò quel giorno...pianse come una fontana. E io mi dicevo: " Ma cosa sta a piangere dove le altre ridono? Mah!"...ovvio poi si separò incappricciandosi della peggiore persona che le poteva capitare. Mah.
> 
> La scelta delle donne è così: Scelgo di appartenere ad un uomo. E ti senti rassicurata dal fatto che lui apprezza questa appartenenza al punto che ti chiede di sposarti. E ti dici: " é fatta!".
> ...


conte, scusa ma ogni tanto, se ce la fai, molla hollywood e torna fra i comuni mortali..


----------



## MK (31 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> la maggior parte della gente è convinta che il vivere in coppia sia necessario, pure quando per sopportare la convivenza diventa necessario evadere.


Quoto. E continuo a chiedermene il perchè.


----------



## Iris (31 Dicembre 2009)

Auguri anche a te, conte.
Certo, ognuno fa i conti con se stesso.
Per me tradire è una seccatura inutile..sono troppo pigra, e tendo a non ricordare le bugie che dico. Verrei scoperta subito.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io denigro che?
> Fedi, io non insegno la vita agli altri.
> Che facciano tutti come a loro pare.
> Dico solo la mia opinione e parlo delle mie vicende.
> ...


 
acconcia alla bisogna? che romanticismo!!!:rotfl:


----------



## laterzaditroppo (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La scappatella dà un brivido, proprio perchè è trasgressione, proprio perchè diventa un segreto da non condividere con nessuno, se non con chi ha partecipato.
> 
> Posso garantirti che al rientro da una scappatella sono focosissimo con mia moglie. E finchè la bacio, dentro di me...mi dico..." Eheheheeheh...se sapesse...dove sono stato e con chi!"....ma il bello della faccenda è che senti che lei non ne parla, non te lo dà a vedere, ma ti lascia dentro una certa sensazione che suona così! " Si si hai fatto la tua marachella eh bambino? La mamma è buona e ha fatto finta di non vedere!".


A me vengono i brividi a leggere questo.
Non so se tua moglie sia cosciente, o forse tu vuoi crederlo, ma so che non vorrei essere in lei.

Credo sempre di più di essere da un altro mondo.


----------



## Iris (31 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> A me vengono i brividi a leggere questo.
> Non so se tua moglie sia cosciente, o forse tu vuoi crederlo, ma so che non vorrei essere in lei.
> 
> Credo sempre di più di essere da un altro mondo.


 
Tranquilla. Sei normale. E' lui che è di un altro mondo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> conte, scusa ma ogni tanto, se ce la fai, molla hollywood e torna fra i comuni mortali..


Ah ma non siamo dentro ANna Karenina?
Non siamo dentro il grande bordello?
Beh pazienza...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Auguri anche a te, conte.
> Certo, ognuno fa i conti con se stesso.
> Per me tradire è una seccatura inutile..sono troppo pigra, e tendo a non ricordare le bugie che dico. Verrei scoperta subito.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Irisssssssssssssssssssss...o...poche occasioni? O pochi corteggiatori?
Suvvia...che sarà mai?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> A me vengono i brividi a leggere questo.
> Non so se tua moglie sia cosciente, o forse tu vuoi crederlo, ma so che non vorrei essere in lei.
> 
> Credo sempre di più di essere da un altro mondo.


Ehi terzina...tu credi che se lei non era fatta in un certo modo...l'avrei sposata? uhm...uhm...
Ma stai tranquilla quello fuori dal coro sono io...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Irisssssssssssssssssssss...o...poche occasioni? O pochi corteggiatori?
> Suvvia...che sarà mai?



Ma dai... una donna, una qualunque basta la dia trova mille uomini disposti a prendersela!
Il problema sorge quando si fa selezione e *forse* uno su mille ce la fa:rotfl:


----------



## Iris (31 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dai... una donna, una qualunque basta la dia trova mille uomini disposti a prendersela!
> Il problema sorge quando si fa selezione e *forse* uno su mille ce la fa:rotfl:


 
Diglielo diglielo cara..che anche noi racchie abbiamo i nostri trucchetti:carneval:


----------



## laterzaditroppo (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehi terzina...tu credi che se lei non era fatta in un certo modo...l'avrei sposata? uhm...uhm...
> Ma stai tranquilla quello fuori dal coro sono io...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Lo spero per tua moglie, se è così allora siete fortunati ad esservi trovati.
Comunque,  tornata in Italia dopo svariati anni ho trovato un mondo diverso (o forse non lo ricordavo così) , e non sto parlando della crisi economica, troppe persone (io posso soprattutto parlare dei ragazzi e uomini visto che comunico più con loro che con le donne) hanno certe idee per la testa, certi modi di vivere che ho provato a fare miei (stupidissima autolesionista), ma nulla non mi ritrovo e faccio fatica a trovare chi la pensa come me.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Diglielo diglielo cara..che anche noi racchie abbiamo i nostri trucchetti:carneval:


Certo Iris...e che trucchetti...le racchie sono fantastiche sai a letto...???
Hanno na fantasia...sono le strafighe che non sono tanto brave:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dai... una donna, una qualunque basta la dia trova mille uomini disposti a prendersela!
> Il problema sorge quando si fa selezione e *forse* uno su mille ce la fa:rotfl:


Ah si vero?
Come mai allora mia cara...arrivati al dunque...leggo questa sega mentale..." Ho paura a svestirmi, e se non ti piaccio?"...
Certo flirtare, corteggiare...certo certo...si si...sono tutti lì come cani bavosi...sisi...nella tua testa però.
La realtà è che la stessa donna fa sognare un certo uomo e lascia del tutto indifferente un'altro.

Gli uomini in genere per certe cose preferiscono investire na manciata di eurini che prendersi la briga di conquistare una donna.

E lo sapete benissimo...

Ehi ma ti parla quello fuori dal coro sai...continua a vivere con la tua consapevolezza del 1000 a uno...eh..mi raccomando!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah si vero?
> Come mai allora mia cara...arrivati al dunque...leggo questa sega mentale..."* Ho paura a svestirmi, e se non ti piaccio?"...*
> Certo flirtare, corteggiare...certo certo...si si...sono tutti lì come cani bavosi...sisi...nella tua testa però.
> La realtà è che la stessa donna fa sognare un certo uomo e lascia del tutto indifferente un'altro.
> ...


Le insicurezze non hanno nulla a che fare con quello che ho scritto.

Non capisco perche' tu debba cercare di essere offensivo... pero' andiamo oltre va... i corteggiatori che poi il corteggiamento non e' necessario sai, non sono nella mia testa, sono tutti fuori... portarsi a letto qualcuno a caso non ha bisogno di nessun corteggiamento, tanto meno ha come fine la relazione. Quindi dimmi, dov'e' la difficolta'?

Se una donna volesse troverebbe mille uomini disporsi a farsi una one night stand... tante lo fanno, mi pare non ci sia nulla di male.

Quando si fa selezione...cioe' selezionare qualcuno per una possibile relazione... allora uno su mille ce la fa.
Ma guarda vale anche per gli uomini... una trombata vanno bene tutte (o quasi) per una relazione non e' cosi'.

Ecco vedi, non cerco di offenderti in nessun modo, neanche velatamente, tu si... chi e' che odia chi allora?:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (31 Dicembre 2009)

Pinceton :singleeye: ho la vaga sensazione che tu (per quanto riguarda il forum) inizierai l'anno steso, al riposo  aspettando di essere ri-ammesso nel forum :cincin:  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah si vero?
> Come mai allora mia cara...arrivati al dunque...leggo questa sega mentale..." Ho paura a svestirmi, e se non ti piaccio?"...
> Certo flirtare, corteggiare...certo certo...si si...sono tutti lì come cani bavosi...sisi...nella tua testa però.
> La realtà è che la stessa donna fa sognare un certo uomo e lascia del tutto indifferente un'altro.
> ...


Ho il sospetto che tu le donne non le frequenti proprio.


----------



## Iris (31 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton :singleeye: ho la vaga sensazione che tu (per quanto riguarda il forum) inizierai l'anno steso, al riposo  aspettando di essere ri-ammesso nel forum :cincin: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E' l'oroscopo che te lo dice:mexican:


----------



## Mari' (31 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E' l'oroscopo che te lo dice:mexican:


NO ... sono i suoi precedenti che parlano


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Le insicurezze non hanno nulla a che fare con quello che ho scritto.
> 
> Non capisco perche' tu debba cercare di essere offensivo... pero' andiamo oltre va... i corteggiatori che poi il corteggiamento non e' necessario sai, non sono nella mia testa, sono tutti fuori... portarsi a letto qualcuno a caso non ha bisogno di nessun corteggiamento, tanto meno ha come fine la relazione. Quindi dimmi, dov'e' la difficolta'?
> 
> ...


Io offensivo?
Insicurona...figuriamoci...
Ho detto le stesse cose che hai appena scritto tu, con altre parole...:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ho il sospetto che tu le donne non le frequenti proprio.


Si in effetti è così, mi hai sgamato, ma come fate...proprio non lo so.
Ma è così. 
Sarei qui a scrivere altrimenti?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton :singleeye: ho la vaga sensazione che tu (per quanto riguarda il forum) inizierai l'anno steso, al riposo  aspettando di essere ri-ammesso nel forum :cincin: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Maddai....
Solo perchè non la penso in un certo modo?
Beh in questo caso...magari ti mando la mia mail, in mp, così ci si sente...lo stesso...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Dicembre 2009)

Hai ragione Conte:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai ragione Conte:carneval:


Ci si vede per la festa della regina...ho di quei ricordi ad Amsterdam...
Comunque dandomi ragione mi cheto subito, ma mi diverto molto a litigare con una mia amica, che vuole sempre avere ragione, per vedere chi si sfinisce prime:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Se passi per la Oude Kerk ricordati di me:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (31 Dicembre 2009)

Ti pensero' intensamente Conte... il fatto che ti ricordi qualcosa di Amsterdam e' gia' buono:carneval:

Buon Anno a te e buon anno a tutti... ricordatevi che chi non tromba a Capodanno non tromba tutto l'anno:carneval:


----------



## aristocat (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah le nostre donne...sono così: Bibbia sul comodino e completino sadomaso nell'armadio...ok...


Invece è più coerente di quanto sembri. :carneval: 
Non ti sarà sfuggito che la Bibbia è anche un pot-pourri di storie di tradimento, violenza, sesso ...


----------



## aristocat (31 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> Lo spero per tua moglie, se è così allora siete fortunati ad esservi trovati.
> Comunque,  tornata in Italia dopo svariati anni ho trovato un mondo diverso (o forse non lo ricordavo così) , e non sto parlando della crisi economica, troppe persone (io posso soprattutto parlare dei ragazzi e uomini visto che comunico più con loro che con le donne) hanno certe idee per la testa, certi modi di vivere che ho provato a fare miei (stupidissima autolesionista), ma nulla non mi ritrovo e faccio fatica a trovare chi la pensa come me.


Cioè cos'è cambiato? In cosa non ti ritrovi più tanto rispetto a prima?
Oppure le differenze ci sono rispetto al Paese in cui vivevi prima? (e quale?)


----------



## aristocat (31 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton :singleeye: ho la vaga sensazione che tu (per quanto riguarda il forum) inizierai l'anno steso, al riposo  aspettando di essere ri-ammesso nel forum :cincin:  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Marì se le "ciàcole" del Conte sono motivo di ban mi viene il dubbio che, più che sul Forum Tradimento.net, sono finita sul Forum Santa Inquisizione.net :nuke:


----------



## laterzaditroppo (31 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cioè cos'è cambiato? In cosa non ti ritrovi più tanto rispetto a prima?
> Oppure le differenze ci sono rispetto al Paese in cui vivevi prima? (e quale?)


C'è molto più menefreghismo, egoismo, diffidenza, guardare tutti quelli che non si conoscono con diffidenza, fare la bella faccia davanti ma poi dietro ...
Vivevo in Inghilterra e nonostante abbiano tanti problemi e difetti pure lì, li ho trovati molto più genuini, schietti ma a modo (la famosa critica costruttiva), più disposti a parlare per risolvere le questioni.
Questa è solo la mia esperienza ed opinione.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Marì se le "ciàcole" del Conte sono motivo di ban mi viene il dubbio che, più che sul Forum Tradimento.net, sono finita sul Forum Santa Inquisizione.net :nuke:


Ma no dai, Marì mi vuole bene, ha usato un bel sistema per dirmi, ehi stai esagerando...sono tempi duri, ari, tu guardi una storto e questa ti denuncia per molestie...capisci?:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Verena67 (1 Gennaio 2010)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> Lo spero per tua moglie, se è così allora siete fortunati ad esservi trovati.
> Comunque,  tornata in Italia dopo svariati anni ho trovato un mondo diverso (o forse non lo ricordavo così) , e non sto parlando della crisi economica, troppe persone (io posso soprattutto parlare dei ragazzi e uomini visto che comunico più con loro che con le donne) hanno certe idee per la testa, certi modi di vivere che ho provato a fare miei (stupidissima autolesionista), ma nulla non mi ritrovo e faccio fatica a trovare chi la pensa come me.


Non bisogna pero' generalizzare. Io sono convinta che le persone - anche nelle relazioni a due - si adagiano su quello dei due che "appare" piu' deciso della propria impostazione. E' come per i bimbi: testano sempre i confini dei genitori finché non trovano un NO deciso. Consiglio una qualsiasi puntata di SOS TATA, è istruttivo anche sui rapporti uomo - donna.

Sai quanti "trombadores" si ridimensionano se trovano una donna dignitosa davanti.

La "paura" della solitudine è il peggior condimento dei rapporti umani. Chi è sicuro di sé e ciò che vuole, non deve temer nulla.

Auguri!


----------



## laterzaditroppo (1 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non bisogna pero' generalizzare. Io sono convinta che le persone - anche nelle relazioni a due - si adagiano su quello dei due che "appare" piu' deciso della propria impostazione. E' come per i bimbi: testano sempre i confini dei genitori finché non trovano un NO deciso. Consiglio una qualsiasi puntata di SOS TATA, è istruttivo anche sui rapporti uomo - donna.
> 
> Sai quanti "trombadores" si ridimensionano se trovano una donna dignitosa davanti.
> 
> ...


Auguri anche a te Verena,

Io ho solo parlato della mia esperienza, di quello che ho visto, poi tutto il mondo è paese.
Concordo con te sul discorso adagiarsi, se non addirittura attaccarsi a mo' di cozza, al partner più deciso.
Di quel programma ho visto diverse puntate della versione inglese e , nuovamente, concordo con te: insegna molte cose per quanto riguarda le relazioni in generale.

Per quanto riguarda il ridimensionamento ho i miei dubbi, ma spero di sbagliarmi.

La paura in generale non è buona cosa, e quando uno teme di rimaner da solo finisce col legarsi a chiunque gli capiti vicino senza considerare se è la persona giusta.


----------



## Mari' (1 Gennaio 2010)

*Pinceton*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dai, Marì mi vuole bene, ha usato un bel sistema per dirmi, ehi stai esagerando...sono tempi duri, ari, tu guardi una storto e questa ti denuncia per molestie...capisci?:mexican::mexican::mexican:



*VISTO/LETTO?* 
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=6041&postcount=241


... non dire che non ti avevo avvertito 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (2 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E se è infedele e sincero? Cambia qualcosa?


Se la mia lei è infedele e sincera...io divento fedele e sadomaso con lei =)
Oddio non so quanto le converrebbe visto che io sceglierei per me la parte del dominatore, quindi tutti liberi di essere infedeli.


----------



## MK (3 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se la mia lei è infedele e sincera...io divento fedele e sadomaso con lei =)
> Oddio non so quanto le converrebbe visto che io sceglierei per me la parte del dominatore, quindi tutti liberi di essere infedeli.


 
Addirittura? Ciao Daniele, contenta di rileggerti :up:.


----------



## Daniele (3 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa sono diventato cattivello!!!! Ma la mia compagna sa che sono un tenerone dal cuore d'oro, basta non pestarmi  piedi.


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2010)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> MiKa sono diventato cattivello!!!! Ma la mia compagna sa che sono un tenerone dal cuore d'oro, basta non pestarmi  piedi.


E più su...???:rotfl:
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (5 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scappatelle extraconiugali?
> «Fanno bene al matrimonio»
> «La maggior parte degli uomini non tradisce perché non ama più la propria compagna, anzi è il contrario»
> 
> ...


Vero, si può essere fedeli e non amare affatto... e viceversa? Si può amare davvero pur essendo infedeli?


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2010)

*e i sogni aiutanola vita?  moltimarzullo*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero, si può essere fedeli e non amare affatto... e viceversa? Si può amare davvero pur essendo infedeli?


gli anni passano maimoltidubbi  restano


----------



## Lettrice (5 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero, si può essere fedeli e non amare affatto... e viceversa? Si può amare davvero pur essendo infedeli?


Non lo so... parlo per me, quando sono innamorata l'idea di fare sesso con un altra persona che non sia l'oggetto del mio amore mi da fastidio... il mio corpo rigetta l'idea senza chiamare in causa la testa:rotfl:
Ma puo' essere diverso per altri


----------



## Nobody (5 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli anni passano maimoltidubbi restano


inevitabilmentesi:carneval:
ps... i sogni aiutano la vita... degli analisti


----------



## Nobody (5 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so... parlo per me, quando sono innamorata l'idea di fare sesso con un altra persona che non sia l'oggetto del mio amore mi da fastidio... il mio corpo rigetta l'idea senza chiamare in causa la testa:rotfl:
> *Ma puo' essere diverso per altri*


 infatti... sono come te, ma chissà... può darsi che ci sia chi, pur amando, riesce ad essere infedele.


----------



## Illuso (5 Gennaio 2010)

Ma scusate per quale motivo una relazione extra-coniugale dovrebbe far bene al rapporto di coppia ?  la cosa mi sfugge. 
A meno di non pensare che si trovi una persona disposta a fare del sesso senza nemmeno sapere come si chiama, per pura attrazione fisica, con una trama tipo film porno, perché se no due persone interloquiscono, hanno degli scambi, interagiscono, insomma hanno una relazione, esagerando almeno un caffè insieme prima di buttarsi in un letto lo devono prendere, e dopo ? 
ci si tira su le mutande e si torna a casa dal titolare, come se nulla fosse ? 
Andare in giro pensando “ogni lasciata è persa…” non credo che aiuti all’unione di coppia, magari parlare col proprio partner di sesso, di come e cosa si vorrebbe e/o si potrebbe fare aiuta un po’ di più. :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ma scusate per quale motivo una relazione extra-coniugale dovrebbe far bene al rapporto di coppia ? la cosa mi sfugge.
> A meno di non pensare che si trovi una persona disposta a fare del sesso senza nemmeno sapere come si chiama, per pura attrazione fisica, con una trama tipo film porno, perché se no due persone interloquiscono, hanno degli scambi, interagiscono, insomma hanno una relazione, esagerando almeno un caffè insieme prima di buttarsi in un letto lo devono prendere, e dopo ?
> ci si tira su le mutande *e si torna a casa dal titolare, come se nulla fosse* ?
> Andare in giro pensando “ogni lasciata è persa…” non credo che aiuti all’unione di coppia, magari parlare col proprio partner di sesso, di come e cosa si vorrebbe e/o si potrebbe fare aiuta un po’ di più. :mexican:


è l'esatto contrario: una rivoluzione che mette in discussione ogni cosa e, in qualche caso ci può stare che possa anche fare bene.
il prezzo da pagare però, rimane molto alto


----------



## Nobody (5 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è l'esatto contrario: *una rivoluzione che mette in discussione ogni cosa e, in qualche caso ci può stare che possa anche fare bene.*
> il prezzo da pagare però, rimane molto alto


 Il tradimento vero è così, ed è raro... l'altro è frequente ed è solo misero adulterio.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è l'esatto contrario: una rivoluzione che mette in discussione ogni cosa e, in qualche caso ci può stare che possa anche fare bene.
> il prezzo da pagare però, rimane molto alto





moltimodi ha detto:


> Il tradimento vero è così, ed è raro... l'altro è frequente ed è solo misero adulterio.


Vi quoto tutt'e due... ma fateci l'abitudine:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (5 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vi quoto tutt'e due... ma fateci l'abitudine:carneval:


 Ok, mi aspetto almeno una quotata al giorno :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, mi aspetto almeno una quotata al giorno :carneval:


Mi son dimenticata un "non"... ho la testa fra le nuvole.

Firmato

Ttrice


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so... parlo per me, quando sono innamorata l'idea di fare sesso con un altra persona che non sia l'oggetto del mio amore mi da fastidio... *il mio corpo rigetta l'idea senza chiamare in causa la testa*:rotfl:


Quoto.


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2010)

*...*



Minerva ha detto:


> gli anni passano maimoltidubbi  restano


Da annali... Certe riflessioni andrebbero "elaborate" 
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2010)

*Mika*



MiKa ha detto:


> Quoto.[/QUOTo
> 
> Adesso aspetto che qualche uomo dica la stessa cosa... dici che aspetterò a lungo?
> Bruja


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Adesso aspetto che qualche uomo dica la stessa cosa... dici che aspetterò a lungo?
> Bruja


Mah secondo me non è che gli uomini siano poi così differenti...


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2010)

*...*



MiKa ha detto:


> Mah secondo me non è che gli uomini siano poi così differenti...


Forse non nella formazione, ma nella reazione alle tentazioni credo abbiano altre panoramiche 
Bruja


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse non nella formazione, ma nella reazione alle tentazioni credo abbiano altre panoramiche
> Bruja


Ah ok nella reazione sì...


----------



## Nobody (5 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse non nella formazione, ma nella reazione alle tentazioni credo abbiano altre panoramiche
> Bruja


 Siamo diversi, tutto qui


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2010)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Siamo diversi, tutto qui


Diversi é la causa per le "diverse reazioni" :up:
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (5 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Diversi é la causa per le "diverse reazioni" :up:
> Bruja


certo che si... la diversità ontologica tra uomo e donna, è la causa di tutte le differenze sostanziali. Stessi input provocheranno necessariamente diverse reazioni :up:


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Siamo diversi, tutto qui


e meno male . sempre viva la differenza
ho un dèjà vu:condom:


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> MiKa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quoto.[/QUOTo
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Gennaio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ma scusate *per quale motivo una relazione extra-coniugale dovrebbe far bene al rapporto di coppia* ? la cosa mi sfugge.
> A meno di non pensare che si trovi una persona disposta a fare del sesso senza nemmeno sapere come si chiama, per pura attrazione fisica, con una trama tipo film porno, perché se no due persone interloquiscono, hanno degli scambi, interagiscono, insomma hanno una relazione, esagerando almeno un caffè insieme prima di buttarsi in un letto lo devono prendere, e dopo ?
> ci si tira su le mutande e si torna a casa dal titolare, come se nulla fosse ?
> Andare in giro pensando “ogni lasciata è persa…” non credo che aiuti all’unione di coppia, magari parlare col proprio partner di sesso, di come e cosa si vorrebbe e/o si potrebbe fare aiuta un po’ di più. :mexican:


Ad esempio perchè può far render conto che quello che per troppo tempo si è considerato/a un bel soprammobile o un bancomat da qualcun altro è visto in modo diverso e magari per lei/lui più appagante/gratificante, che in un rapporto magari pluriennale è facile "scordarsi" dell'altro/a, che dar per scontate/immutabili certe dinamiche è un grave errore...

Quanti riscoprono indispensabilità e attrazioni perdute verso il partner solo grazie ad un altro/a!


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2010)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quanti riscoprono indispensabilità e attrazioni perdute verso il partner solo grazie ad un altro/a!


Questo é vero, io direi che le persone che tradiscono capita  "riapprezzino"  coloro con cui vivono proprio per il motivo che tu sostieni. A volte capita proprio che l'attenzione verso terzi risvegli la stessa reazione nel partner in un rapporto divenuto stantìo.
Ma analizzerei anche un'altra possibilità, si può verificare un risveglio nei traditori che stavano rischiando di perdere il/la partner il/la quale, una volta tradito/a, iniziava a rivolgere altrove interessi ed attenzioni. 
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ad esempio perchè può far render conto che quello che per troppo tempo si è considerato/a un bel soprammobile o un bancomat da qualcun altro è visto in modo diverso e magari per lei/lui più appagante/gratificante, che in un rapporto magari pluriennale è facile "scordarsi" dell'altro/a, che dar per scontate/immutabili certe dinamiche è un grave errore...
> 
> Quanti riscoprono indispensabilità e attrazioni perdute verso il partner solo grazie ad un altro/a!


Se c'è bisogno o se è utile un tradimento converrebbe domandarsi su cosa si regge il nostro rapporto.


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2010)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se c'è bisogno o se è utile un tradimento converrebbe domandarsi su cosa si regge il nostro rapporto.


Non credo sia questa la domanda base, piuttosto bisogna fare i conti con il fatto che l'abitudine, la consuetudine e la quotidianità provocano noia esistenziale e il tradimento , anche se con basi sbagliate, ha la prerogativa di far credere di risolvere quei problemi.
Dipende sempre dalla maturità, dall'indole e dal senso di opportunità dei soggetti; la natura umana resta comunque fallace e fragile di fronte alle tentazioni... non avremmo secoli di storia e di sacre scritture a testimoniarlo se così non fosse.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non credo sia questa la domanda base, piuttosto bisogna fare i conti con il fatto che l'abitudine, la consuetudine e la quotidianità provocano noia esistenziale e il tradimento , anche se con basi sbagliate, ha la prerogativa di far credere di risolvere quei problemi.
> Dipende sempre dalla maturità, dall'indole e dal senso di opportunità dei soggetti; la natura umana resta comunque fallace e fragile di fronte alle tentazioni... non avremmo secoli di storia e di sacre scritture a testimoniarlo se così non fosse.
> Bruja


Però la consuetudine è molto "economica" psicologicamente ed è da sempre ricercata. Anche le consuetudini e la capacità di apprezzarle non sono uguali in tutti. E' solo dentro ognuno di noi che si possono trovare le risorse per saper vedere il bello di un tramonto, evento piuttosto ripetitivo, o di una minestrina. Altrimenti ci si annoia anche facendo la vita di 007...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se c'è bisogno o se è utile un tradimento converrebbe domandarsi *su cosa si regge il nostro rapporto*.


Domanda che, ammetterai, specie dopo anni e anni di rapporto ci si pone sempre troppo poco...e che invece un tradimento obbliga a fare e farsi..quante volte si è detto che spesso il tradimento è più un segnale di richiesta di aiuto/attenzioni da parte del traditore che non una vera ricerca di ...altro?


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ad esempio perchè può far render conto che quello che per troppo tempo si è considerato/a un bel soprammobile o un bancomat da qualcun altro è visto in modo diverso e magari per lei/lui più appagante/gratificante, *che in un rapporto magari pluriennale è facile "scordarsi" dell'altro/a, che dar per scontate/immutabili certe dinamiche è un grave errore...*
> 
> Quanti riscoprono indispensabilità e attrazioni perdute verso il partner solo grazie ad un altro/a!


 vero


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e meno male . *sempre viva la differenza*
> ho un dèjà vu:condom:


 è fonte di ogni cosa!


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2010)

*Persa*

Ferdifrago ti ha risposto e condivido, ma credo che alla fine, dopo qualunque innamoramento che si converte in amore e vita di coppia, le proprie particolarità vengono ad evidenziarsi e se non c'é una vera e sincera attenzione verso quelle, la coppia tende ad allontanarsi. 
Il rapporto di coppia é un binario che spesso si incontra negli scambi, solo quando prende  unavia unilaterale inizia a lavorare solo per il NOI e se non si ravvede per tempo i guai restano definitivi.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2010)

... io mi chiedo: Quante volte e' bene farlo?


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Gennaio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... io mi chiedo: Quante volte e' bene farlo?


Che domande!

Almeno quattro volte al giorno, prima e dopo i pasti...:mexican:


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2010)

*????*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che domande!
> 
> Almeno quattro volte al giorno, prima e dopo i pasti...:mexican:



Con lo stesso soggetto???:mexican:
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Con lo stesso soggetto???:mexican:
> Bruja


Dipende...dal tipo di disturbo!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2010)

Ma ch'e', una terapia d'urto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Domanda che, ammetterai, specie dopo anni e anni di rapporto ci si pone sempre troppo poco...e che invece un tradimento obbliga a fare e farsi..quante volte si è detto che spesso il tradimento è più un segnale di richiesta di aiuto/attenzioni da parte del traditore che non una vera ricerca di ...altro?


 Anche un terremoto dà una scossa non solo alle casa ma anche ai rapporti e fa interrogare sul senso della vita, ma forse è meglio non vivere un terremoto ...beato il popolo che non ha bisogno di eroi e beati i rapporti che non hanno bisogno di segnali e scosse


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche un terremoto dà una scossa non solo alle casa ma anche ai rapporti e fa interrogare sul senso della vita, ma forse è meglio non vivere un terremoto ...beato il popolo che non ha bisogno di eroi e beati i rapporti che non hanno bisogno di segnali e scosse


Persa, a volte certi "sconquassi" aiutano a ri-valutare le priorità della vita...ovvio che è meglio non restare sotto alle rovine, ma riguardo alle "beatitudini" di cui parli sopra...stiamo coi piedi per terra e lasciamo quelle a santi e sognatori, che ne dici?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Gennaio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Persa, a volte certi "sconquassi" aiutano a ri-valutare le priorità della vita...ovvio che è meglio non restare sotto alle rovine, ma riguardo alle "beatitudini" di cui parli sopra...stiamo coi piedi per terra e lasciamo quelle a santi e sognatori, che ne dici?


 Infatti tutti i popoli hanno i loro eroi.
Forse è dagli eroi che si capiscono i popoli ed è dalle scosse che si capiscono i matrimoni.
Però non so cosa ci sia da capire del mio.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti tutti i popoli hanno i loro eroi.
> Forse è dagli eroi che si capiscono i popoli ed è dalle scosse che si capiscono i matrimoni.
> *Però non so cosa ci sia da capire del mio*.


Che a una magnitudo 9 della scala richter non esiste edificio che possa reggere?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Gennaio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che a una magnitudo 9 della scala richter non esiste edificio che possa reggere?


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2010)

*....*

Stiamo preparando il crollo dell'edilizia amorosa prossima ventura??
Bruja


----------



## daniela (13 Gennaio 2010)

*il mio amante mi fa sentire piu' donna  desiderata*

Certo sono una traditrice ma chi se ne frega, ho l'amate perche' stanca di aspettare che mio marito si decida a ripredersi il suo posto..ed e' vero deve rimanere un segreto.molto segreto..Utilizzo i servizi di un' agenzia  che mi porta la motel cosi' nessuno puo' beccarmi..( se volete vi do' il nome , numero e tutto ..
Ma primo perche' non ne vale la pena...il mio amante e' meglio quando sta zitto..non mi piace il suo modo di parlare ..e il suo modo di gesticolare..e' anche un ignorantone di prima categoria..non si puo' discutere di niente..l'unica cena che abbiamo fatto non ha parlato ne di politica, ne di attualita' ..solo del grande fratello e di puttanate. varie...che stia a casa sua...ma mi scopa benissimo..mi fa sentire troia....come piacerebbe a tutte le donne di questo mondo...a letto siamo tutte troie..ma per carita' non ditelo.. certe cose non si fanno...Se fossimo vissute decenni fa ..anche un pompino fatto male significava essere delle puttane..fra trecento anni diremo ai mariti..vado a farmi una scopata..come oggi diciamo di andare dal parucchiere... Gli uomini sotto sotto provono piacere quando riescono a fare i maiali ..con la troia giusta certo..ma la maggor parte lasciano  i mariti alle troie che incontrano fuori..l'importante e' l'ipocrisia a questo mondo..lo sentono raccontare..lo desiderano..e si fanno i ditalini..pero' si sentono a posto ..non hanno ne' chiesto cosa vorrebbero..ne hanno avuto il coraggio di sentirsi donna con qualcuno altro...forse spaventa il qualcun'altro..e' vergognoso?? MA CHI LO DICE??e tuo marito cosa crede tu sia una suora..diverse da quelle che di notte sbircia in internet ..si..si...prova a vedermi a letto con un porcone come te...poi ne parliamo!!questo e' il messaggio vero!!!!per i mariti stronzi!!!!come il mio!!
Per chi mi chiedera' ma perche non lo lasci..non ha capito niente!!Mio marito e' simpaticissimo e stiamo da Dio insieme tranne che pensa che certe cose con chi si prende il caffe' al mattino non si possono fare...COME SI SBAGLIA...Per il resto parliamo di sesso..di 20, 25 minuti non delle altre 23 h. e 30 minuti che rimangono in un intera giornata!!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2010)

daniela ha detto:


> Certo sono una traditrice ma chi se ne frega, ho l'amate perche' stanca di aspettare che mio marito si decida a ripredersi il suo posto..ed e' vero deve rimanere un segreto.molto segreto..Utilizzo i servizi di un' agenzia  che mi porta la motel cosi' nessuno puo' beccarmi..( se volete vi do' il nome , numero e tutto ..
> Ma primo perche' non ne vale la pena...il mio amante e' meglio quando sta zitto..non mi piace il suo modo di parlare ..e il suo modo di gesticolare..e' anche un ignorantone di prima categoria..non si puo' discutere di niente..l'unica cena che abbiamo fatto non ha parlato ne di politica, ne di attualita' ..solo del grande fratello e di puttanate. varie...che stia a casa sua...ma mi scopa benissimo..mi fa sentire troia....come piacerebbe a tutte le donne di questo mondo...a letto siamo tutte troie..ma per carita' non ditelo.. certe cose non si fanno...Se fossimo vissute decenni fa ..anche un pompino fatto male significava essere delle puttane..fra trecento anni diremo ai mariti..vado a farmi una scopata..come oggi diciamo di andare dal parucchiere... Gli uomini sotto sotto provono piacere quando riescono a fare i maiali ..con la troia giusta certo..ma la maggor parte lasciano  i mariti alle troie che incontrano fuori..l'importante e' l'ipocrisia a questo mondo..lo sentono raccontare..lo desiderano..e si fanno i ditalini..pero' si sentono a posto ..non hanno ne' chiesto cosa vorrebbero..ne hanno avuto il coraggio di sentirsi donna con qualcuno altro...forse spaventa il qualcun'altro..e' vergognoso?? MA CHI LO DICE??e tuo marito cosa crede tu sia una suora..diverse da quelle che di notte sbircia in internet ..si..si...prova a vedermi a letto con un porcone come te...poi ne parliamo!!questo e' il messaggio vero!!!!per i mariti stronzi!!!!come il mio!!
> Per chi mi chiedera' ma perche non lo lasci..non ha capito niente!!Mio marito e' simpaticissimo e stiamo da Dio insieme tranne che pensa che certe cose con chi si prende il caffe' al mattino non si possono fare...COME SI SBAGLIA...Per il resto parliamo di sesso..di 20, 25 minuti non delle altre 23 h. e 30 minuti che rimangono in un intera giornata!!!!



... alla faccia del baba'! ... complimenti Daniela. :sonar:


----------



## Lettrice (14 Gennaio 2010)

daniela ha detto:


> Certo sono una traditrice ma chi se ne frega, ho l'amate perche' stanca di aspettare che mio marito si decida a ripredersi il suo posto..ed e' vero deve rimanere un segreto.molto segreto..Utilizzo i servizi di un' agenzia  che mi porta la motel cosi' nessuno puo' beccarmi..( se volete vi do' il nome , numero e tutto ..
> Ma primo perche' non ne vale la pena...il mio amante e' meglio quando sta zitto..non mi piace il suo modo di parlare ..e il suo modo di gesticolare..e' anche un ignorantone di prima categoria..non si puo' discutere di niente..l'unica cena che abbiamo fatto non ha parlato ne di politica, ne di attualita' ..solo del grande fratello e di puttanate. varie...che stia a casa sua...ma mi scopa benissimo..mi fa sentire troia....come piacerebbe a tutte le donne di questo mondo...a letto siamo tutte troie..ma per carita' non ditelo.. certe cose non si fanno...Se fossimo vissute decenni fa ..anche un pompino fatto male significava essere delle puttane..fra trecento anni diremo ai mariti..vado a farmi una scopata..come oggi diciamo di andare dal parucchiere... Gli uomini sotto sotto provono piacere quando riescono a fare i maiali ..con la troia giusta certo..ma la maggor parte lasciano  i mariti alle troie che incontrano fuori..l'importante e' l'ipocrisia a questo mondo..lo sentono raccontare..lo desiderano..e si fanno i ditalini..pero' si sentono a posto ..non hanno ne' chiesto cosa vorrebbero..ne hanno avuto il coraggio di sentirsi donna con qualcuno altro...forse spaventa il qualcun'altro..e' vergognoso?? MA CHI LO DICE??e tuo marito cosa crede tu sia una suora..diverse da quelle che di notte sbircia in internet ..si..si...prova a vedermi a letto con un porcone come te...poi ne parliamo!!questo e' il messaggio vero!!!!per i mariti stronzi!!!!come il mio!!
> Per chi mi chiedera' ma perche non lo lasci..non ha capito niente!!Mio marito e' simpaticissimo e stiamo da Dio insieme tranne che pensa che certe cose con chi si prende il caffe' al mattino non si possono fare...COME SI SBAGLIA...Per il resto parliamo di sesso..di 20, 25 minuti non delle altre 23 h. e 30 minuti che rimangono in un intera giornata!!!!



Per me sei un uomo... la tua visione bianco e nero delle donne troie o suore farebbe pensare a un uomo, senza contare il linguaggio... se fossi un uomo preferirei _finire a letto con uno yeti_* :carneval:

Comunque, nutro i miei seri dubbi sulla bravura a letto di una persona cosi' poco "curiosa" nella vita come il tuo amante: pochi argomenti fuori dal letto, pochi argomenti a letto. La pochezza raggiunge l'osso. Con molta probabilita'  tuo marito e' un amante migliore del tuo amante... il pensiero che attribuisci a lui e' molto probabilmente tuo: dici che "vuoi sentirti troia" un ottimo modo per sentirsi tale e' proprio fare determinate cose con altri piuttosto che col marito.
Poi parlare di sesso e' veramente noioso... pero' se va bene a te

* rubata a Moltimodi:carneval:


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2010)

daniela ha detto:


> ..fra trecento anni diremo ai mariti..vado a farmi una scopata..come oggi diciamo di andare dal parucchiere...


Eh che grande conquista... e stare senza marito e fare quello che ci va di fare no? Un marito (o una moglie :mrgreen per cosa? Vizi privati e pubbliche virtù? Mah...


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me sei un uomo... la tua visione bianco e nero delle donne troie o suore farebbe pensare a un uomo, senza contare il linguaggio... se fossi un uomo preferirei _finire a letto con uno yeti_* :carneval:
> 
> Comunque, nutro i miei seri dubbi sulla bravura a letto di una persona cosi' poco "curiosa" nella vita come il tuo amante: *pochi argomenti fuori dal letto, pochi argomenti a letto*. La pochezza raggiunge l'osso. Con molta probabilita' tuo marito e' un amante migliore del tuo amante... il pensiero che attribuisci a lui e' molto probabilmente tuo: dici che "vuoi sentirti troia" un ottimo modo per sentirsi tale e' proprio fare determinate cose con altri piuttosto che col marito.
> Poi parlare di sesso e' veramente noioso... pero' se va bene a te
> ...


 :up:


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2010)

daniela ha detto:


> Certo sono una traditrice ma chi se ne frega, ho l'amate perche' stanca di aspettare che mio marito si decida a ripredersi il suo posto..ed e' vero deve rimanere un segreto.molto segreto..Utilizzo i servizi di un' agenzia che mi porta la motel cosi' nessuno puo' beccarmi..( se volete vi do' il nome , numero e tutto ..
> Ma primo perche' non ne vale la pena...il mio amante e' meglio quando sta zitto..non mi piace il suo modo di parlare ..e il suo modo di gesticolare..e' anche un ignorantone di prima categoria..non si puo' discutere di niente..l'unica cena che abbiamo fatto non ha parlato ne di politica, ne di attualita' ..solo del grande fratello e di puttanate. varie...che stia a casa sua...ma mi scopa benissimo..mi fa sentire troia....come piacerebbe a tutte le donne di questo mondo...a letto siamo tutte troie..ma per carita' non ditelo.. certe cose non si fanno...Se fossimo vissute decenni fa ..anche un pompino fatto male significava essere delle puttane..*fra trecento anni diremo ai mariti..vado a farmi una scopata*..come oggi diciamo di andare dal parucchiere... Gli uomini sotto sotto provono piacere quando riescono a fare i maiali ..con la troia giusta certo..ma la maggor parte lasciano i mariti alle troie che incontrano fuori..l'importante e' l'ipocrisia a questo mondo..lo sentono raccontare..lo desiderano..e si fanno i ditalini..pero' si sentono a posto ..non hanno ne' chiesto cosa vorrebbero..ne hanno avuto il coraggio di sentirsi donna con qualcuno altro...forse spaventa il qualcun'altro..e' vergognoso?? MA CHI LO DICE??e tuo marito cosa crede tu sia una suora..diverse da quelle che di notte sbircia in internet ..si..si...prova a vedermi a letto con un porcone come te...poi ne parliamo!!questo e' il messaggio vero!!!!per i mariti stronzi!!!!come il mio!!
> Per chi mi chiedera' ma perche non lo lasci..non ha capito niente!!Mio marito e' simpaticissimo e stiamo da Dio insieme tranne che pensa che certe cose con chi si prende il caffe' al mattino non si possono fare...COME SI SBAGLIA...Per il resto parliamo di sesso..di 20, 25 minuti non delle altre 23 h. e 30 minuti che rimangono in un intera giornata!!!!


 giolla che sei... tra trecento anni non ci saranno più mariti :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2010)

se questa è una donna io sono il ministro calderoli:rotfl:


----------



## Iris (14 Gennaio 2010)

Deve essere qualche marito tradito


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2010)

daniela ha detto:


> Certo sono una traditrice ma chi se ne frega, ho l'amate perche' stanca di aspettare che mio marito si decida a ripredersi il suo posto..ed e' vero deve rimanere un segreto.molto segreto..Utilizzo i servizi di un' agenzia che mi porta la motel cosi' nessuno puo' beccarmi..( se volete vi do' il nome , numero e tutto ..
> Ma primo perche' non ne vale la pena...il mio amante e' meglio quando sta zitto..non mi piace il suo modo di parlare ..e il suo modo di gesticolare..e' anche un ignorantone di prima categoria..non si puo' discutere di niente..l'unica cena che abbiamo fatto non ha parlato ne di politica, ne di attualita' ..solo del grande fratello e di puttanate. varie...che stia a casa sua...ma mi scopa benissimo..mi fa sentire troia....come piacerebbe a tutte le donne di questo mondo...a letto siamo tutte troie..ma per carita' non ditelo.. certe cose non si fanno...Se fossimo vissute decenni fa ..anche un pompino fatto male significava essere delle puttane..fra trecento anni diremo ai mariti..vado a farmi una scopata..come oggi diciamo di andare dal parucchiere... Gli uomini sotto sotto provono piacere quando riescono a fare i maiali ..con la troia giusta certo..ma la maggor parte lasciano i mariti alle troie che incontrano fuori..l'importante e' l'ipocrisia a questo mondo..lo sentono raccontare..lo desiderano..e si fanno i ditalini..pero' si sentono a posto ..non hanno ne' chiesto cosa vorrebbero..ne hanno avuto il coraggio di sentirsi donna con qualcuno altro...forse spaventa il qualcun'altro..e' vergognoso?? MA CHI LO DICE??e tuo marito cosa crede tu sia una suora..diverse da quelle che di notte sbircia in internet ..si..si...prova a vedermi a letto con un porcone come te...poi ne parliamo!!questo e' il messaggio vero!!!!per i mariti stronzi!!!!come il mio!!
> Per chi mi chiedera' ma perche non lo lasci..non ha capito niente!!Mio marito e' simpaticissimo e stiamo da Dio insieme tranne che pensa che certe cose con chi si prende il caffe' al mattino non si possono fare...COME SI SBAGLIA...Per il resto parliamo di sesso..di 20, 25 minuti non delle altre 23 h. e 30 minuti che rimangono in un intera giornata!!!!


Tu quoque Catilina.
Cosa ti avevo detto?
Cosa fai adesso qui?
Mi sto incazzando sul serio.
E sai benissimo che quando tiro fuori il lato tristo....sono guai.
Ho ancora accette ben affilate e tanto fiato per recidere tentacoli.
Ok?
E soprattutto non ho paura.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Deve essere qualche marito tradito


è un uomo probabilmente
ma di certo è il titolare o lo sponsor di quell'agenzia di cui hanno postato 2 volte la pubblicità ieri o l'altroieri

siccome lo staff ha rimosso (credo) i 3d pubblicitari, ha aggirato l'ostacolo :mrgreen:

in tal caso, mai nessuna autodefinizione troiesca sarebbe potuta essere così appropriata:
sono Troia, Cavallo di Troia (con buona pace di James Bond)


----------



## titti1956 (18 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scappatelle extraconiugali?
> «Fanno bene al matrimonio»
> «La maggior parte degli uomini non tradisce perché non ama più la propria compagna, anzi è il contrario»
> 
> ...


 ASSOLUTAMENTE NO. le scappatelle rovinano l'altra in questo caso io


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2010)

titti1956 ha detto:


> ASSOLUTAMENTE NO. le scappatelle rovinano l'altra in questo caso io


Embè certo perchè hai sventato la situazione.
Le vere scappatelle sono quelle di cui nessuno saprà mai niente.
In genere avvengono tra persone profondamente deluse da quanto hanno in casa. Ci si consola a vicenda.
Per un istante evadi.
Una piccola sbornia.

In genere però si evita se i rischi sono alti.

Parliamoci chiaro si nega sempre non per fare i bugiardi, ma per non far soffrire l'altro per niente.
Per me in una coppia non conviene MAI mettersi a parlare delle reciproche infedeltà.


----------

